# My R-34 Gtr.



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi,

The car was finished on thursday night and today i took her for a long drive in the nice weather.
I took a couple of pictures.

Terje.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great! :thumbsup: 

What work did you get done out of curiousity?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks stunning Terje! 

Well done, and glad you got the bonnet sorted in the end

Kadir- Nismo Bonnet, Z-Tune bumper, Mine's Mirrors, from what I can spy!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Would be good to see before and after pictures haha!

Cheers r33 v-spec! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats with the finished car Terje! :thumbsup: 

It looks so stunning and i just can't wait to see It in a couple of weeks. 

Now you only need to get Kasper to take some nice shots of It so people can see how clean this car really is! :bowdown1:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for the great feedback 

She has been sitting in my garage for over six months now so it was great to start using her again 

Jon, yes i must get someone who knows what they are doing to take some pictures of the car, my pictures are crap to say the least:chuckle: 



Terje.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Looks great Terje.:thumbsup: 

Look forward to more pictures.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Here are a couple of more pics of this lovely R34!  





































Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## MeltDown (Mar 28, 2007)

On Norwegian plates as well?!
Now THAT's impressive! :thumbsup: 
(heldige jævel )


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

what a heap of junk! lol.....terje im glad youve finally fitted all the parts we sent

z tune air intake work ok?


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Great Car!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Awesome car, simply Awesome :clap: :clap:


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Looks great. If you send me some hi res pics of the car I'll put them on the website.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Really does look beautiful.. So tempted to get some of those Nismo exterior parts!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone:thumbsup: 

Matty32, Yes the Z-Tune air inntake works well,also i like the looks when it is installed under the bonnet.

Nick, I will take some more pictures of the car and email them to you:thumbsup: 

Kadir, By accident i have one of these bonnets that i dont need, it really transforms the look of the 34 and has an amazing build quality:thumbsup: 


Terje.


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Your car is more beautiful than 10 pretty Japanese ladies put together.

You have such a great taste, thanks for the pictures, really enjoyable !

edit: is that a Nismo NE-1 exhaust you've got there ?


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks Vihis, The exhaust is Mine's vx Titanium.


Terje.


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

woow!!!! stop posting pics..my jaw hurts !!!! stunning car buddy..all the best with it!


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Excellent car mate, wish I had on like yours


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow. Nice R34 GTR you got their.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for the great feedback:thumbsup: 
This is mutch appreciated 



Terje.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

it is a beautiful car

hope your other parcel arrived


----------



## Godzilla-RR (Apr 18, 2008)

looks ggggreat, very settled color. the black rims look mean on them..
nice one mate, lucky dude!!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Hope you don't mind that I post this picture Terje!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Stunning..


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

black wheels with silver paintwork look awesome


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Me and Terje was on a little roadtrip this weekend, had a great time and must say I really enjoyed driving his GTR for a little while, WHAT A CAR! :bowdown1: 

When we came back to my home town we met up with my friend Kasper who is a photographer, we gave the car a good wash and had a little photoshoot!  

Just have a tease pic for the moment but more is coming soon :thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for posting the picture Jon:thumbsup: 
I am really looking forvard to see the result of the photoshoot 


Terje.


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Great looking car! Some Z Tune front guards would finish off the exterior nicely.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

If the above picture is anything to go by, I too am very much looking forward to the new shots.. :thumbsup:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

One more!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Wallpaper material right there.. Looks so good!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Absolutely stunning car.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Fantastic looking car and great pics Jon


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

nice...seriously.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Snowfiend said:


> Fantastic looking car and great pics Jon


I can't take credit for these pics, my friend Kasper took them!  

But I'l sure going to tell him all the good feedback he's getting! :thumbsup: 

He has also taken some pics of my R32, I have a thread on this forum if you want to take a closer look!


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

More Pics !!!!! 
great looking car


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for the great feedback on my 34 
And many thanks for posting the pictures Jon 
Stunning pictures, i wish i had photoskills like that:bowdown1: 


Terje.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Here are some more pics of Terje's stunning R34! :thumbsup:

The photographer who took these pics are back from summer holiday now so the hole photoshoot will be out soon! 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Many thanks again Jon
I am really looking forward to recieve the rest of the pictures.


Terje.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks absolutely STUNNING.. Love it..  :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah dont talk to Terje his car is too perfect lol..


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks Kadir:thumbsup:
Work in progress on your beautiful 34 also from what i understand.
I am really looking forward to see the finished result.


Terje.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

rb26 said:


> Thanks Kadir:thumbsup:
> Work in progress on your beautiful 34 also from what i understand.
> I am really looking forward to see the finished result.
> 
> ...


his trying to charm you kadir dont listen to him 

kadirs should be cool, as his parts arrive soon ;-)


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

matty32 said:


> yeah dont talk to Terje his car is too perfect lol..



Lol matty32:chuckle:


Terje.


----------



## flipsider (Aug 22, 2008)

a real stunner! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Great pictures, and stunning car.

Have to say if I didn't have my R34, that's the one I would want....


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks flipsider and Kanzen
Nick I hope that i someday have my 34 in the same league as your stunning car, that enginespec is perfect:smokin:


Terje.


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

looks sexy ^^


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

At last, the rest of the pics! 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Would you mind sharing how you got the car legally registered here in Norway?

Send meg gjerne en pm hvis du ikke vil dele dette på forumet.

Asim


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

holly cow. i really like your z-tune colored r34. it looks so perfect in my eyes. is this the mine's ti exhaust? do you have a sound clip oder movie?

Greets Andres


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

joker69 said:


> holly cow. i really like your z-tune colored r34. it looks so perfect in my eyes. is this the mine's ti exhaust? do you have a sound clip oder movie?
> 
> Greets Andres


Sexual looking car !!!


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Terje mate your car is stunning. I love it


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

your just missing the z tune fenders!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Perfection and a source of inspiration for me.. EPIC. :thumbsup:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Absolutely gorgeous 

One of my fav R34's on here


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

How good does that look !! 




joker69 said:


> holly cow. i really like your z-tune colored r34. it looks so perfect in my eyes. is this the mine's ti exhaust? do you have a sound clip oder movie?
> 
> Greets Andres


Terje has the full system, front pipe, cat and Titan II.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

NickM said:


> How good does that look !!


That is an easy one Nick.

TOO GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for the great feedback everyone
I am very satisfied with the look and i dont have any plans on further uppgrades. Maybe Nismo rear diffuser fins on a later date.
I like the standard front fenders as they are, and have no plans to change these for the Z-Tune fenders.


Terje.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The Nismo fins would be a nice touch.. One day I will have the Z Tune front bumper and that carbon bonnet! As said, looks spot on buddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

Street plates.. How?!


----------

